# For sale: Lifetime service Tivo Bolt+ 3TB and lifetime Tivo Mini



## shoei1_008 (Mar 16, 2008)

Unit is a Bolt Vox model: TCD849300V in full working order manufactured in Sep-2019. Original Bolt+ was replaced under warranty.

Kids have taken to watching Disney+ almost exclusively and making the decision to fully cut the cord pretty easy.


----------



## bricco (Mar 28, 2008)

shoei1_008 said:


> Unit is a Bolt Vox model: TCD849300V in full working order manufactured in Sep-2019. Original Bolt+ was replaced under warranty.
> 
> Kids have taken to watching Disney+ almost exclusively and making the decision to fully cut the cord pretty easy.


I'm interested.


----------



## shoei1_008 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sold


----------

